# Undershaw Manor and Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - Aug 2012



## nelly (Aug 5, 2012)

Splored with SK, Jane Doe, Trog and Peaches
Massive bigs to SK for lending me an exterior shot, I actually forgot to take one 







Undershaw Manor was the home of Sherlock Holmes writer Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, the house was built in 1897 and was designed by Doyle himself.

Doyle chose an elevated spot for his new home because he believed that the fresh breezes of this hilly part of Surrey would cure his poor wife, Louise, of her ill health. Louise suffered from the terrible disease of consumption (or as we now call it, TB).






It was at Undershaw that Doyle wrote may of his famous Sherlock Holmes novels including The Hound of the Baskervilles and entertained friends such as Bram Stoker (author of Dracula) and J.M. Barrie (Peter Pan)






Undershaw was converted into a hotel not long after Doyle sold it until it sclosed in 2004 and it has been derelict ever since






There is a massive campaign to save Undershaw, it is currently owned by an investment company and there have been a string of legal battles over the building






Planning applications and objections, the preservationist want to preserve it as a museum to Conan Doyle but the local council have said they don't have the money to purchase it (£1.5m in 2010)






During December 2010, the Undershaw Preservation Trust instigated judicial review proceedings at the High Court of Justice, in an attempt to overturn the decision by Waverley Borough Council to permit the conversion of Undershaw into flats.






On May 30, 2012, the High Court overturned the redevelopment of Undershaw due to legal flaws. The council's decisions to grant planning permission and listed building consent must be quashed.






Futher info on the Undershaw Preservation Trust can be found here
http://www.saveundershaw.com/









































​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 5, 2012)

Great shots as always Nelly!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lovely work Nelly great


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2012)

Ooooh nice! I love the flag fall signalling panel, we found parts of one of those in this house we live in and there were the pulleys from the same kind of thing in my mum's old place AND in Pool Parc.


----------



## RichardH (Aug 6, 2012)

Amazing. And appalling that something like this should even be considered as redevelopment fodder.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent report & beautiful photos !


----------



## Bones out (Aug 6, 2012)

Ooh Nelly you bugger, that's top draw that is!:swoon:


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 6, 2012)

gorgeous 
no way should that be redeveloped


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 6, 2012)

lovely bit of history there nel..and brill pics as ever..


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 6, 2012)

Fantastic slice of history there sir. Beautifully documented. Shame to see it like that, but glad you've got to see it.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 6, 2012)

*Crackin report that...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nothing is safe these days!Amazing stained glass,thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 6, 2012)

That's nice that is,well done mate.


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloody good that nelly thanks fella. GF


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 6, 2012)

Great report as always. Thanks.


----------



## sonyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent pics and report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 6, 2012)

Great pics and a fantastic write up! Thank goodness the place hasnt got the go ahead to be turned into flats, a place with such historical importance should be preserved as it is,fingers crossed the Undershaw preservation society will one day get it the care it deserves


----------



## scribble (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous inglenook. I hope the preservation society is successful. If not, your report does what it says on the DP tin - documents what has been.


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 7, 2012)

Great report and just added this to my list of places haha.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 7, 2012)

Great report and reserch gone into that place which should be preserved.


----------

